# Where are edit symbols?



## hman (Apr 25, 2012)

In LR3.6, once an image was edited, there were edit symbols in filmstrip view in LIBRARY module. One could tell which images had been edited vs. which hadn't. Why am I not seeing thesein LR4?  Thanks!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2012)

Two possible reasons:

1. The filmstrip is too small. When you reduce its size beyond a certain point the filmstrip badges won't show. Try increasing the size of the filmstrip.

2. You have 'Show Badges' turned off in the Filmstrip options on the Interface Tab of your Preferences.


----------



## hman (Apr 25, 2012)

Filmstrip was too small. Thanks so much. It's clear as day in the HELP document where I should have looked first.
Harvey


----------

